# الرئيسية



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]عندى سؤال شاغلنى بقى له بتاع كام شهر كدة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو لطلب ( معلومة ) لا أكثر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
" الصفحة الرئيسية "  بيبقى فيها ( مواضيع مُختارة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى عن " مُختارة " دى بقى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هو مين اللى بيختار ؟؟
:thnk0001:
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى فيه حد معين هو اللى بيختار المواضيع ويرفعها للرئيسية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا هى بتترفع " توماتيكى توماتيكى " ؟!
:thnk0001::thnk0001:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنى لاحظت بيبقى فيه خبرين من قسم الأخبار وواحد من المرشد الروحى وواحد كتابى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولاحظت طبعا وهى ( الملاحظة الأكثر نباهة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن العبد لله ( اللى هو أنا ) عمره ماترفع له موضوع فى الرئيسية !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذا يعود الى أننى أكتُب تخاريفاً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أم على أعتبارى ( عورة ) ولا يصح ظهورى بالملابس الداخلية أمام الزوار من مُرتادى هذه الصفحة  ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم عائد لكونى لست توماتيكياً ؟
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى هنا للمعلومية والمفهومية فقط لا غير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسيتبعه أقتراحاً بعمل مجلة شهرية للمنتدى [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (23 أكتوبر 2013)

تصدق صح انا علشان كده بيفوتنى مواضيع كتير جدا مبخدش بالى منها
اصله انا بتابع الرئيسية واللى بيشدنى على الرئيسية بدخل اقراه اتاريها دى مش كل المواضيع شكرا على المعلومة مكنتش اعرف


----------



## +KiMO+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

ممكن اسأل سؤال فَهلْوُي .. هو ايه علاقة موضوع حضرتك بقسم الأقتراحات :t33: :t33:


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

لأ يا جميل الموضوعات بتترفع اتوماتيكياً ومش في حد بيرفعها خالص، ومعمولة لأقسام معينة فقط مش كل الأقسام، فلما يتكتب موضوع يخص القسم اللي بيظهر في الرئيسية بيظهر فيها على طوووول... فمش كل الأقسام بتظهر في الرئيسية ...​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا أجمل أخ حُلو
يعنى توماتيكى توماتيكى 
*​


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه أيوة بتجري توماتيكي توماتيكي






​


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2013)

الإختيار بصورة تلقائية من بعض الأقسام في المنتدى.


----------

